# HK Pro Shooters Bag



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

I know that this bag is made by Eagle, I suspect thats why I'm attracted to it. I've been using an old Bagmaster and its time for a change. That said anyone using the HK bag or the Eagle equivalent? whats the room like in it? I'm usually carrying a couple of handguns, 4-5 mags for each, ear protectors, spotting scope, and staple gun, etc. Will I have enough room? I normally carry ammo separate.Thanks


----------

